# IM Competition>>>Operation Get ripped



## lakergirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey everyone!!

Well, its me, Im back, and I've been lurking here, reading since Mid-September. I think the IM Competition is perfect for me, because it will give me something to work towards. I've already made a bet with a friend that I will eat no candy/pop/chocolate/chips until December 18th when I go home for Christmas. I AM eating cheeriors snack mix however, I'd go nuts without it!

My diet isnt NEARLY as strict as many of you, I don't really think I need to be as strict with mine, I maintain without really trying, and not even going to the gym regularly    SO, now I have a reason to get myself back in there.

I also want people to come and get on me when I dont go. I mean it, make me!    I look at GG, and I think that is soo amazing! I want to be able to have a signature that says I accomplished my goals!

ok stats as of right now
Height :5'1ish
Weight: 107
bf%: 17% in August, Ill get it tested again soon though

Goals :Bench 100 lbs
         BF% 12-14%
         Do cardio 5 days a week
         Make changes in my eating habits and 
         exercise habits that will remain throughout my life.
         GET HEALTHY!

Ok guys, its starting today.

I need a fitness plan. My best friend is coming up with one for me. Want to talk about competition ready, she is amazing!  ok.. Im counting on you guys! this should be fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Great, glad your doing this Lakergirl. Good luck


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

good luck LG


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 2, 2004)

btw.... NBA starts TONIGHT...

and Ive got my fantasy team ready. Im going to kick ass!  , Not sure how I pulled it off, but I've got the best roster of all time!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome to the comp, lakergirl!!! Nice goals! good luck!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck .

BTW... Spurs in 2K5!


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

Camero... Spurs have a good shot, but I don't think it will be their year, although TP is signing an extension, they got lucky there.

Meals for November 2nd, 2004

Meal 1
1 cup Oatmeal +water

water

Meal 2
Whole wheat bread open faced veggie sandwich
tomato
cucumber
slice of mozza cheese
lettuce

Meal 3
7 crackers
2 tbps. PB

Meal 4
Lasagna (about a cup I suppose)
2 glasses of cranberry juice
water
slice of whole wheat bread

I'll probably have a blueberry smoothie (blueberries, crushed ice and ff milk) during the games, since Ill be up until 2, I know I'll get hungry

Exercise
-20 minutes on bike... freaking killed me.. how do i get out of shape so fast??
Pushups...I always do them in my room, I will even in addition to my weights.


Also, abs will be done at night.. usually every night, I know they dont have to be done every night, but this makes me feel the best!

Please critique me and my diet!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome to the competition! Good Luck


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

YEAH!!  You are back!!  We will have to encourage each other in the comp!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 2, 2004)

Go Spurs Go?

With TP there will be a dynasty.  From now on the NBA will spell dynasty S-A-N-A-N-T-O-N-I-O.  np.

Good luck in the comp 

"News out of San Antonio late Monday evening confirms that Tony Parker has, indeed, reached an extension agreement with the Spurs on what works out to be a six-year, $66 million contract."


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 2, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Please critique me and my diet!



where is your protein girl?

good luck on the goals.    we are all cheering you on.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck!  See ya at the finish line


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 3, 2004)

Velvet, thanks for stopping by, Ive been checking your journal! Hey everyone!!

NBA last night made me the happiest girl ever! 
Lakers came out strong, and I told everyone Mihm was gonna show what everyone has been waiting for hte past 3 years. He stil has to learn when hes really close just to dunk it, but still he had a GREAT start!

And anyone catch Kobe's block after getting stripped by Dre Miller? WOW, thats hustle! I was talking to my coach today... apparently.. next year I may be moving up to the assistant coaching position!!! that is crazy stuff!! He told me I have to find a new manager... and that he needs to have me on his staff.. and that if I dont go into coaching, I will be wasting a talent. Needless to say, that was the hugest compliment I've ever recieved.. and the thought of being an assistant coach for a university team when I'm only 19 years old, SHIT!    
Doesn't get much better than that!

OK.. As for the gym this morning, didnt happen, Lakers game was on until almost 3am over here, and I slept through my alarm. Im going to try for some cardio tonight, and still waiting for my program from my frined. In the meantime, its abs and pushups/tricepdips/lunges with free weights/pilates in my room.

Diet
Meal 1
1/2 cup of scrambled eggs w/ ketchup
1/2 cup of ff blueberry yogurt
1/3 cup mandarin oranges (I think they were in light syrup, so I didnt have very many)

Meal 2
6 crackers
2tbsp PB

Meal 3
Veggie Baguette
Whole wheat baguette
tomato
cucumber
2 slices of mozza cheese

and thats all Ive got for now. Ive got to go to the library before practice and get some articles for my Psych paper. Ill be back later though   

klmclean, Hey! thanks for the welcome and for stopping by! Good luck to you as well!
Sappy!! yay, I AM back! And I look forward to seeing your progress and having you keep me on board, you are an AWESOME coach for tony, I'd love to have some of your motivation!!!  

DD, hahah, yeah TP is locked up for 6 more years now. Spurs have a good team, I just dont think they will win it this year. Not sure why, just a feeling.. and after last night, dare i say, Mihm may be the answer to Timmy! ahahaha KIDDING


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck! Everything is looking great so far.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 3, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> btw.... NBA starts TONIGHT...
> 
> and Ive got my fantasy team ready. Im going to kick ass!  , Not sure how I pulled it off, but I've got the best roster of all time!


How are you not taken yet?  Hot, works out and likes fantasy sports?

Uncanny!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## lakergirl (Nov 5, 2004)

hEY guys!!

Im just posting before I run to the gym.. so Ill recap yesterdays stuff later on today! 

TONY:thanks for your compliments, I often ask myself the same question! hahahah My best guy friend and I joke about it, on "paper" I look to be the ideal girlfriend but in reality its those damn girls fawning over guys.. I guess Ill have to wait for the guys who actually want someone who can challenge their intelligence, not lower it! 

MONSTAR: thanks for stopping by, i appreciate it!


SAPPY: hope training is going well for you. mmm I want a lowcarb bagel! 


on a sidenote, my fantasy team is KICKING.. hahah Im currently in 3rd in my league of 32.. Im not worried Ill get to the top spot. I just traded KG for Dncan for the night. and Ive got Kobe, Tinsley, Francis... Im just happy I figured out the REAL steal of the season, Brezec! I called that one all summer! no one listened, I was the one who got him for .5 mil! I love that!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Well!! Life is never dull is it? Ive had soooo much school stuff going on, and Ive got 2 papers due this upcoming monday!

Ive been doing cardio, but still no weights.. ive gotta get over this fear of looking stupid, because Im going to be using LIGHT weights again.. anyone wanna attempt a split/routine for me? How do i not feel so stupid in the gym? argh i hate that!

Diet

Meal 1
English muffin
Egg
2egg whites
ketchup

Meal 2
Bran muffin
skim milk

Meal 3
2 cups popcorn (light) w/ salt and vinegar seasoning

Meal 4
Power Bar (40g carbs!! OOPS)

Meal 5
1/2 cup of mac and cheese and ketchup
Veggies w/ nonfat italian dressing

Meal 6
2/3 cups of cheerio snack mix (sorry Jilly, I couldnt resist!! i actually thought of you when I ate it though!)

lots and loooots of water..

some quick questions for everyone here.. some may sound really stupid, but ive gotta know once and for alll..

-What does water do for me, and how much should I be drinking? Im currently at about 3 litres a day.

-Is it possible to feel/see a difference already? its been about a week.

-Will pushups help me define as well as weights or is it a waste of time?

-By christmas,, im doing a photoshoot with a friend.. think 6 weeks is enough time to lose a bit of bf (like 2-3%), and tone up more? I seem to bulk up quite quickly.

ok, thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 9, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!  

Why I am smiling, I'm not sure, I woke this morning to find snow! and enough that its actually sticking to the ground. I dont really like snow, or winter.. GG should be here! 

Breakfast was ok.. pisses me off when there's not alot to choose from.

My uni was voted #1 undergrad in Canada again.. that was fun.

Meal 1
1/2 english muffin with ketchup
1 Scrambled egg
slice of cheese
1/2 cup of fruit salad with vanilla yogurt drizzled over.


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Meal 2
1/2 cup of pasta with f/f italian dressing on it
piece of chicken

Meal 3
serving of crispers (and I just realized they have saturated fats!! noooooo)

Meal 4
1/2 power bar (so... 20 carbs)


On my way to practice now until 9. I'll eat again then probably. and post my workout for the day. please please please critique!

I measured my waist today..  its 25 right on. I was happy with that!


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 13, 2004)

Can anyone answer my questions? Its a little discouraging that no one has tried to....

On the positive side of things, Im doing really well with my diet. Im going to try to cut down on the power bars and cheerios snack mix, but I can see and feel differences already, which is always nice!

ok guys.. I hope someone is reading this and is here with me! I cant sleep! ahh i hate that i have to wakeup at 6 too!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

What do you want help with?  I guess I'm missing something because I don't see the questions.  Then again it's 12:30PM and I'm off to bed so I could be just losing it because I'm tired LOL!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Are you looking for a split?  How many days do you want to go to the gym?  Do you like total body, or want a push/pull?


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey guys

I now have the internet up and running.. FOR GOOD. its been on and off all week!

well.. with regards to teh comp.. Ive been doing my daily (or every second day) cardio, usually 30 mins on bike or elliptical..

Ive been doing stuff in my room.. pilates, pushups, situps, tricep dips..

I need toget a simple split, with exercises to tone everything.

I havnt eaten anything bad in almost a month. it will be a month on the 27th. I can already see a huge difference, esp with regards to my abs, I guess the clean eating really helps.

anyway... I see how oten some of you all update.. I kinda like the not just diet/exercise entries. I need some support. Im trying to really kick it up a couple of notches before i go home on the 18th of december!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Well Im home. and I just got my comptuer back from the shop yesterday! All this time I thought I had to problem fixed. NOPE, it was in my laptop itself! Anyway, Im still going strong with my training... well, what I call training. still no real workout, I just work whatever body part I feel like on that day. I've been working shoulders really hard lately, and they are getting some size!  I like it.

My diet HAS to improve! its been terrible. Im not too worried, its just because I'm home. Havnt been here since August, and I'm only here until Boxing day, then flying out to CALGARY!! :d WHOHOOO!!

NEW YEARS +BBALL TEAM +CALGARY =WHERE TO GOOOOO???? 

So, yeah, diet has to improve, but other than that, I am good to go!

Went shopping today, and bought out the store! I bought 2 pairs of jeans, a pair of pink soft cords, tight chocolate brown dress pants, a sage green sweater that is short and tight, that folds down over my shoulders (LOVE showing them off now ), a blue knit sweater, a white puffy vest, white hat, some underwear, a rown belt, yellow t-shirt, White/Aqua/Turquioise hoodie w/ a turquoise racer back to o under it, anddddd.. I got my NEW glasses! wahoo, I love them soo much! oh shopping makes me happy!

tomorrow is shopping for everyone else.. ideas ideas?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

bwahahahaha, you sound like me, you can rip off a huge list of things you got yourself but havent' even started shopping for others..at Christmas   Sounds like a good haul tho!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Good morning Velvet! I checked out your new pictures in the gallery, you are SMOKIN! I love your eyes, and the color of your hair. I'm thinking of going a bit darker, with a reddish tinge..still just a thought now though.

I am just soooo lethargic today. I hate that feeling. I havnt gotten anything accomplished. I had some errands to run, and then its shopping later. Diet has been good so far, breakfast was an english muffin with egg whites and ketchup. I also had a w/w wrap with chicken and veggies.

I HAVE to drink water today. I have been slacking since I came home. sooo much temptation here!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks hon 
HEY, I just noticed you are a fellow Canadian!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

yep, thats me!!v stuck in the Maritimes! but a Canadian just like you!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Holy crap, your still around   Merry Christmas.


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

ahha premi! Yep, I'm still here.. just didnt have internet access in my room for awhile!! 

How are you?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been better.  Tore a muscle in my back, and one in my calf.. but I should be ok by January.  Thanks for asking.  Good to see you back.

Did you get me a Christmas present?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning LakerGirl.  I've never been to Nova Scotia, but I've seen pics of it from my mom's many a vacation down there.  It's so pretty!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning!!

Premi, your present will be the same as mine. ABS.. ahaahh! I'm getting there!!


Vel, yeah it is really pretty here, that's one thing I really like about it here. All seasons are very pretty, especially fall, with all the leaves changing color!

arghghg! You know what I hate? Body parts that you can't change through diet/exercise. I hate being short, and having short legs. I'd kill for long ones!!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Any ideas for gifts for best friends who are also bball fanatics? I dont have a clue... Ive done the basketball books/jerseys... What else can I get?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey LG ...

While in Calgary, if you find Cowboys, you're within walking distance to probably a good half dozen bars.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Morning!!
> 
> Premi, your present will be the same as mine. ABS.. ahaahh! I'm getting there!!



Your saying I finally get pics of you?!  Yay!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Premi, I guess so! Soon anyway.. Probably in about 3 weeks.. let me get away from this house and the evils (food!) thats in here.

I went shopping again today.. hrmmmm.. mayhem everywhere. I looked EVERYWHERE for the boxed set of the Chicago Bulls Dynasty DVD's for my best friend... argh... I have to order them in.. and wait 2 weeks.. the funny part? she called me to tell me (shes in Vancouver), she hoped I didn't mind, that my gift was all sold out and she wanted to get it for me, so I had to wait two weeks while the ordered it in.. ahahah.. Last year we both got the same gift for each other too. all three parts! sooo funny!! 

I still have some shopping to do tomorrow, should be fun.. getting up bright and early and getting to the mall for 8.  Wish me luck

as for today.. no workout.. LOTS of walking in the mall... does that count as cardio 

and diet.... a few chocolates.. but who's counting?

have a great night everyone..

ps.. i got the hottest shoes today.. plus a denver nuggets blue racer back. I love it.. I do have to say.. i am totally against the jersey dresses... UGH. i hate them.. and I am sooo sick of seeing those UGG boots with skirts... over kill..

anyway.. i feel like this is more my shopping journal than my diet... 

All i can say is i CANT wait to get back to school with my gym so I can go HARDCORE! I think the break has been good. I am soooo motivated now. I can't wait to go at it!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

did I read we might get to see pics of Miss LG  

Hey there LG ... hope you have a great Christmas.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey girly! HAve a happy one! Hugs!


----------



## lakergirl (Jan 12, 2005)

WELL! 

I'm back! 

The trip to calgary was fun, its such a beautiful city! The day we got there, there was a huge snowstorm, it was colder than NS, but I didn't really mind it. I didnt like how the air was so DRY.. it was hard to breathe sometimes! 

Now I am back at school. and trying to get back into the daily grind. I still need a workout plan to follow, ive been going in and working whatever I feel like working, but I think I respond better (physically and mentally), when I follow a set plan. So I am working on that.

The diet went to shit over Christmas, but I dont think I gained anything. My arms still look damn good.  The only thing that looks worse are my abs, but obviously, when not eating right they are not going to be as crazy!

I AM committed to not only doing this (getting into tiptop shape!), but to coming on here daily, and logging in what I have done, so i STAY accountable.

New Year's Resolutions!
1-Go to the gym 5 days a week
2-Do cardio at least 3 days a week (damn I hate it!)
3-Log everything into my journal here on IM
4-Keep my average over 80+
5-Write every night.
6-Aim for 6.5-7 hours of sleep a night.


Well.. does anyone here ever nap in the day? I am SOOOO unbelievably tired lately it is crazy. I sleep in too. I need to get back to normal. what is wrong with me? I just feel burnt out.

Anyway, I hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas, and time with their loved ones. I know I did, although it was waaaaaaaay to short! Only had 6 days home, then had to go to calgary, then back here! Oh well, no complaining, C-town was great.


----------

